# Break through in dog Training



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I read an article today on line about some sort of new training devise that made it possible for some hunting dog breeds to be trained to point with their tail. Apparently the the more presice location of the birds, some other benefits were that the dog not only could keep an eye out for other birds but he could also watch the hunter for instructions. The thing was similar to a collar except it fit around the rear of the dog and instead of a shock it produced a mild vibrating sensation that trained the dog through pleasure instead of pain. Several hither to before anti animal cruelty/anti hunting groups have already given their endorsement to the product. The story went on to describe one dog owners dog as actually cracking a small smile whenever the owner got the thing out of the box. Although it seemed to work on most breeds, the breeds used for upland game proved to be a better choice since once the water dogs discovered they could short the thing out triggering a non-stop vibration while swimming, it was hard to keep them out of the ponds. They come in three convenient sizes with the extra large being the preferred choice for the black labs. I stumbled onto this article while browsing the Internet on my iPhone today and forgot to bookmark the page, but I think if you where to do a Google search under vibrators or something like that you would find all the information you ever wanted to know.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I think if you where to do a Google search under vibrators or something like that you would find all the information you ever wanted to know.


I'm not about to do a search on google for vibrators.........I am sure there is way more information than what I would ever want to know on the subject.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Texscala said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > I think if you where to do a Google search under vibrators or something like that you would find all the information you ever wanted to know.
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey PRO, you don't happen to have these on Oddiction.com do you?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

What???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is this post possibly due to today's holiday....? Vibrators...priceless!! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> Hey PRO, you don't happen to have these on Oddiction.com do you?


Not likely. -)O(-


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds interesting but will it work with this device?  http://www.pootrapusa.com:80/


----------

